# 1950S Hamilton Power Reserve



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is one you don't see every day: a Hamilton with a power reserve or wind indicator. This model from the early 1950s is labeled "Hamilton Illinois," and the Swiss-made movement is marked "Illinois Watch Company." Hamilton acquired the Illinois Watch Co. in the late 1920s and resurrected the Illinois name in the 1950s as a marketing tactic. The watch shown here is completely original, except for the strap.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

wow thats nice... wonder how they did it ? a disc on the otherside of the spring barrel ?


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Xantiagib said:


> wow thats nice... wonder how they did it ? a disc on the otherside of the spring barrel ?


Very nice. I guess this was a popular option in the early 1950s automatics. I have a power reserve (although with a pointer not a dial) from Benrus, and I recall seeing Gruen had one as well.

An ETA 1256, you can see the dial geared off the barrel on Ranfft.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I think all mechanicals should have power reserve indicators, but I notice they tend to be much more expensive, even in the same model e.g the Tissot Le Locle comes in both forms but there is a huge difference in price.

Probably more to do with marketing than the cost of adding the complication? Shucks..


----------

